# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  عدم نصب نرم افزارهای کامپایل شده با وی بی 6 در ویندوز های 64 بیت

## hrj1981

با درود
دوستان من نرم افزاری دارم که با وی بی 6 نوشته شده و با ستاپ ساز setupfactory نسخه 32 و 64 بیت نصبشو ساختم ، اما وقتی میخوام نسخه 64 بیتش رو رو سیستمهای 64 نصب کنم کلی پیغام خطا میده که نمیتونه یکسری از فایلها رو ریجستر کنه

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام علیکم
از آموزش تاپیک زیر استفاده کنید :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...D9%87%D8%A7%29
موفق باشید.

یا علی (ع)

----------


## YasserDivaR

دوست عزیز وی بی 6 نسخه 64 بیتی نداره
شما فقط می تونید نسخه های 32 بیت رو ستاپ کنید
و تو سیستم های 64 بیت هم نصب و استفاده کنید بدون هیچ مشکلی

راستی شما ستاپ برنامه رو 64 بیتی می کنید ولی هسته نرم افزار که هر کاری کنید 32 بیت هست و خواهد بود(منظورم برنامه با وی بی*)

----------

